# SAE drill size to ER collet size



## David_R8 (Apr 4, 2021)

I have an ER32 collet chuck with 11 collets. A recent project revealed that I am missing collet sizes to hold some SAE drill sizes.
To figure out what I collets I was missing I made this chart showing the SAE drill size up to 1/2" and their corresponding SAE ER collet size.
Hope this is useful to others.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 4, 2021)

I got a metric set just to avoid that problem.


----------

